# Game #72 (3/26): NO/Oklahoma City Hornets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

NO/Oklahoma City Hornets (32-35) @ Los Angeles Lakers (37-34)​ 

Date: Sunday, March 26th
Time: 6:30 pm



Starters

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C. Paul</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Snyder</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Rasual Butler", "Butler");</script>R. Butler</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. West</td><td align="center" valign="top">P. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.342*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.383*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves

<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Claxton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Johnson </td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Jackson </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td></tr></tbody></table>
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>54</td> <td>15</td> <td>.783</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>30-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>34-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.6</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>46</td> <td>21</td> <td>.687</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>27-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.4</td> <td>101.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>40</td> <td>30</td> <td>.571</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>23-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>101.0</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>53</td> <td>16</td> <td>.768</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>39</td> <td>28</td> <td>.582</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>40</td> <td>29</td> <td>.580</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>24-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.2</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*37*</td> <td>*34*</td> <td>*.521*</td> <td>*18*</td> <td><nobr>*20-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*19-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.7*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.5*</td><td><nobr>*Won 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>34</td> <td>34</td> <td>.500</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>23-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-4</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>97.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*NO/Oklahoma City*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>*32*</td> <td>*35*</td> <td>*.478*</td> <td>*21*</td> <td><nobr>*20-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*21-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-8*</nobr></td> <td>*92.3*</td> <td>*94.0*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.7*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-9*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>32</td> <td>36</td> <td>.471</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>94.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>30</td> <td>39</td> <td>.435</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>13-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.2</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>29</td> <td>38</td> <td>.433</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>18-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>28</td> <td>41</td> <td>.406</td> <td>26</td> <td><nobr>20-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>91.8</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>27</td> <td>41</td> <td>.397</td> <td>26 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>106.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>49</td> <td>.290</td> <td>34</td> <td><nobr>14-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.7</td> <td>97.5</td> <td class="redfont">-8.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


 Remaining Games

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN

April 2nd - vs.







- ABC

April 6th - @







- TNT

April 7th - @







- ESPN

April 9th - vs.







- FSN

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN
​


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Digging the avy...We better win this 1!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

3 game winning streak.
Can we make it a 4?

If we keep this up from the previous games, we can take this game np.

But then, you know Lakers. They have the tendency to lose to games that everyone thinks that they will win. So do I think they will win? 50/50. NO is gonna be playing like mad. Lakers better watch out.

Lets take this game Lakers and make this to a 4 game winning streak!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Okay, this game will totally take the life out of the Hornets playoff push if we win this. Im not gonna get too excited about Kwame, I dont want to get my hopes up. NOK has been playing horrible ball this month, lets hope the trend continues.

Also, Von Wafer owes Snyder a nutsack jam.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, a win would sure be nice. I'm getting my hopes up slowly .

peace


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Put the Hornets on life support.. do it guys.. Cook can you find your shooting now? This team would be scary if you would hit your shots!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not feeling too good about this game, we barely won last time, and Speedy and Paul can't be stopped by Smush at all. Every 2nd string PG has a career day when they play against us, and Speedy's gonna have another one if he gets enough minutes. Phil really needs to figure something out to do against opposing PG's.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ych said:


> 3 game winning streak.
> Can we make it a 4?


Not with this LA Team, they suck at being consistent, Expect a bad shooting night from Kobe, a disapperance act from Kwame and Lamar. Smush will get burned by Chris Paul and Claxton ..we're going to lose this one :raised_ey 








_anti jinx, anti jinx anti jinx***_


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If we take this, it'll be 4 straight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im not sure if the averages are right..Im guessing Lamar and Kwames scoring should have gone up by now!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

:clap: :clap: Lamar averaging 17.5 ppg in March on 59% shooting and 57% from three point land!

Kwame's getting a lot of love, but Lamar's playing great.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Silk D said:


> :clap: :clap: Lamar averaging 17.5 ppg in March on 59% shooting and 57% from three point land!
> 
> Kwame's getting a lot of love, but Lamar's playing great.


57% from three point???????? Is he a human? Lakers need to win this game so bad because they need to do a 5 win streak for the first time this season.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I cant remember the last time we had a 4 win streak let alone 5 wins. Gotta get this one


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to get excited for this game.. But these are the games that worry me. It's great and all.. That they won 3 in a row.. But it seems like number 4 is always the killer. This game is huge, just as big if not bigger than the sac game... So will the entire team show up, or will it be a one.. Maybe two man show?

I don't know.. Hoping for the best though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you really think the lakers are going to win huh kobe is the biggest **edit** in NBA hes selfish, hes not clutch hes cocky hes the most hated player out there 

parker plays the crappiest defense of all point guards

lamar odom is most overrated player in the league

kwame brown got lucky the last few games his streak of "ok" games will end today

brian cook cant shoot a lick he'll go 0-10 shooting and then get sent to phil's doghouse

lakers lose by 50 points hornets are too good man JUST DAMN TOO GOOD SON


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> lakers lose by 50 points hornets are too good man JUST DAMN TOO GOOD SON



lol.. Yeah the Lakers have never lost to crappy teams this season...

::Cough::Sonics, Portland (Twice), Boston, Atlanta, Bulls, HORNETS, Utah (3 times) :Cough::

What on earth were we thinking...

:laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar for 20+ points!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

HUGE game.

On a side note: Our next five games will be nationally televised.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> HUGE game.
> 
> On a side note: *Our next five games will be nationally televised.*


so is it going to be on ABC?

or just ESPN


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just in! 

Bynum out indefinitely with a twisted ankle suffered in practice! Turiaf to be main backup!

and the hits just keep on coming!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

u serious?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum Out.... Brown & Cook Starting!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Come on Lakers!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bring back Slava! BRING BACK SLAVA! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Stupid Cook injues Brown!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man... Lakers are playing bad!
Kobe isnt doing too well..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, Sasha just loves to foul...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

2 quick buckets by Kobe, tie game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

David West whoops our *** every game. ****ing guard somebody.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame, two made free throws in a row. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to see Kwame continuing his offensive production, but I can't understand for the life of me why we enjoy allowing the other team to have layup drills. They have practice for that guys, come on.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame so far 5-5 fgs, 2-2 fts... 12 points. 0 boas though!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> Kwame so far 5-5 fgs, 2-2 fts... 12 points. 0 boas though!


Whoops he just missed 2 fts


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

okay first half.
Kwame perfect from the floor... 6-6
Kobe 19 pts
Cook with 12
Kwame with 14


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwames confidence level is outstanding , Thats the key to his game. He needs to pick it up on the boards though....I blame that on Cook though :laugh:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

:cheers:


Lakermike05 said:


> Kwames confidence level is outstanding


If Kwame continues his confidence level up. We'll definitely be a force in the postseason.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kwame's boards are low because Odom stole at least two boards right out of his hands and he has tipped at least 2 or 3 boards to someone else (Luke once). So he's playing great. It's the defense that sucks right now. Kobe getting lazy and Smush being a absolute matador against Paul. Sasha deciding to foul every possession doesn't help either.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

A little bit off topic....Sacramento lost to GSW :banana: .


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i'm watchin it now but is kwame still perfect from the field? cuz thats amazing


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow everyone is yelling at Sasha... Kwame... Bian Shaw...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Teezy said:


> i'm watchin it now but is kwame still perfect from the field? cuz thats amazing



Yeah he is


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame freakin Brown. If he does this again Thursday night, I will join the Kwame avatar club and eat massive crow. And Lamar, this is his longest stretch of consistently good games in sometime. But our defense still sucks, especially penetration. We need a PG who will simply stay in front of his man. A shotblocker would help quite a bit too.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> A little bit off topic....Sacramento lost to GSW :banana: .


Thanks for the good news!
This win will take us further away from Kings and Hornets :banana: :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame freakin Brown. If he does this again Thursday night, I will join the Kwame avatar club and eat massive crow. And Lamar, this is his longest stretch of consistently good games in sometime. But our defense still sucks, especially penetration. We need a PG who will simply stay in front of his man. A shotblocker would help quite a bit too.


How about DFish and Shaq?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm watching Devean knock down that J, made me realize that he has the potential

to be the LAkers 2nd scorer or even 3rd, i remember his presence in the playoffs in the last couple

years when Karl played n stuff, how his return really brought some momentum to the club...

and he was knocking down shots, hmmm


hope he can be a factor down the stretch

:cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> How about DFish and Shaq?


 DFish - Horrible against penetration. One of the worst I have ever seen.
Shaq - No explanation needed. His defense will be way below average next season.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> DFish - Horrible against penetration. One of the worst I have ever seen.
> Shaq - No explanation needed. His defense will be way below average next season.


First off, I was joking.
2nd... we may all have hard feelings against Shaq... but I would take him back in a second. Let your man go by you, they see Shaq... they'll miss... 
Fishs D was awesome... I loved it. He stood infront of his man, took charges was always there for us when we needed him...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> .
> we may all have hard feelings against Shaq... but I would take him back in a second.


word.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Standing O for Kwame!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Good game once again Kwame. Time for B34C to change that avatar.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> First off, I was joking.
> 2nd... we may all have hard feelings against Shaq... but I would take him back in a second. Let your man go by you, they see Shaq... they'll miss...
> Fishs D was awesome... I loved it. He stood infront of his man, took charges was always there for us when we needed him...


 I'm not one of the fans who pile on Shaq in bitterness. I brought up the fact that we need a shotblocker. Shaq is a defensive liability. It's a fact now. Would I take him over what we have now? HELL YES! I disagree 100% about DFish. His defense sucked. He tried a lot harder than Smush. But Fisher is solely responsible for the contracts of Troy Hudson and Mike Bibby. Very rarely was he able to stay in front of his man. And yeah, charges are nice. Brian Cook draws quite a few of them. Still a horrible defender. But who cares about all that? 4 game winning streak!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Defense anybody? Hornets only held to 24 points in the second half so far. WOW.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kwame only with 6 boards... boooo he sucks

he is gonna suck when i see him live on thursday


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why did Kobe leave?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Defense could have been a lot better. The Hornets were settling for jumpers in the second half. They were open jumpers too, but they were bricking them.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I dont blame Speedy for that. WTH was Sasha thinking?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the hell is Sasha doing?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> I dont blame Speedy for that. WTH was Sasha thinking?



2nd that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha is a moron... kill him!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:rofl:

Sasha?!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Good game by the Lakers.
Make it 4 in a role now.

I didn't watch after there are like 1 and half min left cause I knew they were gonna win.

What did Sasha do at the end?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ych said:


> Good game by the Lakers.
> Make it 4 in a role now.
> 
> I didn't watch after there are like 1 and half min left cause I knew they were gonna win.
> ...


He tried to pad his stats when there was 4 seconds left and Speedy threw him into the front row.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KWAME BROWN!!! I LOVE YOU! If only you could make a free-throw.

Kobe, Lamar and Kwame all playing well = MANY WINS! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If anyone here thinks Kawme should still play PF over Center, they haven't been paying attention. I'd rather see Mihm who has a better jumper, and soft touch come back at the PF position and work more on his jumper. Brown, as much as I've bashed him is excellent at the Center spot, and even pushing around guys as big as Shaq.

I hope Phil keeps him at Center, and Brown continues to rotate durning defensive positions to the Center and PF spot, defenisvely it helped tremendously in cutting down points in the paint.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

can someone explain more with what happened with sasha


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

dannyM said:


> can someone explain more with what happened with sasha



please i missed that too, what happend


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> can someone explain more with what happened with sasha


Classless play at the end with 6 seconds left.. up by 10 or so and he went to the hoop trying to score.. Speedy gave him a hard foul and almost got into an altercation play.. just totally classless and stupid on Sasha's part... but yea..

K so we know about West.. I liked what I saw from Cook tonight though.. he may have found his shooting (really hope so).. he took the ball to the hoop.. he drilled Kwame's nose (it's cool, lol) going for a rebound that he ended up getting.. he rebounded OK.. he took a charge.. dove on the floor a couple times to get jumpballs.. ya know? 

I just hope he's coming back around.. this team is just that much better when he's going too.. throw him in with Kobe being Kobe, Kwame coming around lovely, and Odom playing great.. this team could potentially be dangerous..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

7-3 last 10 :banana: 


watch them stink it up next week.



this anti jinx is really working lol***


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Classless play at the end with 6 seconds left.. up by 10 or so and he went to the hoop trying to score.. Speedy gave him a hard foul and almost got into an altercation play.. just totally classless and stupid on Sasha's part... but yea..
> 
> K so we know about West.. I liked what I saw from Cook tonight though.. he may have found his shooting (really hope so).. he took the ball to the hoop.. he drilled Kwame's nose (it's cool, lol) going for a rebound that he ended up getting.. he rebounded OK.. he took a charge.. dove on the floor a couple times to get jumpballs.. ya know?
> 
> I just hope he's coming back around.. this team is just that much better when he's going too.. throw him in with Kobe being Kobe, Kwame coming around lovely, and Odom playing great.. this team could potentially be dangerous..


 Right on!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers were up by 10+... or watever... and he got it with only Speedy back with 4 seconds left... he decided to drive it in instead of holding the ball to finish the game... so Speedy just hit him hard and gave him a push towards the first round... Sasha went back at Speedy but Marc Jackson came between them then the ref came between Jackson and Sasha.... 

Speedy was kicked out of the game for the hard foul


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just get back from college, look like another nice game from Kwame, and nice shooting game from Cookie too, too bad, i just drop Cook last week for Amare Stoudmire and didnt pick up Kwame LOL... Woo hoo, 4 in a row, let`s make it 5, 6 7 8... Go Lakers


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Did they give an update on Kobe? He went strait to the locker room. Is he OK?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ Kobes alright, Just saw it on Scsr ....Wow Great team effort tonight...and once again Kwame comes through big! Lamar with 23 big points being agrresive....This is the perfect way to go into the playoffs...We're gonna make some noise!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

thank god. Kobe's playing great BTW. 30 points on 19 shots? I think that's exactly what phil, and more importantly, I want.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, this new Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown, from playing some of their worse ball of the season to playing this well for this long? Is it the triangle learning curve, Phil Jackson magic, or what? Really nice to see. This team is dangerous when they play well. Hopefully they play that well in the postseason and the Lakers sweep their way another championship. Yeah, uh huh.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Steez said:


> Lakers were up by 10+... or watever... and he got it with only Speedy back with 4 seconds left... he decided to drive it in instead of holding the ball to finish the game... so Speedy just hit him hard and gave him a push towards the first round... Sasha went back at Speedy but Marc Jackson came between them then the ref came between Jackson and Sasha....
> 
> *Speedy was kicked out of the game for the hard foul*


haha kind of pointless to kick him with like 0.1 second on the clock :rofl:

it seems to me sasha was just playing hard til the final buzzer :anti jinx: :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually he got kicked out wiht the 4 seconds or whatever.. refs had to do it but Speedy was right on with what he did.. uncalled for from Sasha.. except i was laughing at that.. the hard foul and Sasha being an idiot!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I got a kick out of sasha turning around and glaring at speedy. for some reason sasha's 190 frame and 15 year old face didn't seem too intimidating.


----------

